# hola everyone!



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

hey im new to this site 
ive read many of the articles to gather information concerning my move to Michoacan, and found that it was very helpful.
before i ask more questions ill just let you guys know a little about me.
i spent 8 years in the US army then after a stint in virginia, met a girl decided to move to mexico to be with her and get married. packed up as much of my stuff as i could in a big 2009 F150 and a 5X10 trailer and drove on down to Laredo. crossing the border was a lot easier than i thought, maybe i just got lucky but some of the posts i have read about crossing at laredo made it seem like the wild west. that wasnt the case, i got a red light going through, pulled over, filled out the paperwork of the big stuff i had (electronics, my ATV, and furniture) the Aduana looked at my trailer signed the paperwork then it was off to the bank to pay the tax which wasnt much on my estimated 500$ worth of goods. The only problem i had was he forgot to inform me i had to get the permission for my vehicles, so after me and my wifes family drove about 10 miles we hit the checkpoint and they said go to jail or go back and get the papers. turn around and i think 200 dollars later were on our way to Michoacan!
not difficult at all probably because my wife was translating everything for me!

Now to my question! since i am married now to a mexican citizen, what is the process for me to get my citizenship? Also how would i go about getting my vehicles to permanently be allowed in mexico? i would really not like to drive to the border every 6 months to renew my sticker  and on top of that i would love to sell my trailer seeing as how i dont need it anymore! And last but not least, i have a 2004 yamaha raptor 660R... do i need to do anything special for that to stay here permanently!

Thanks for listening to the long story and i hope it might be able to help someone the way this site has already helped me!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

hxc_raptor said:


> hey im new to this site
> ive read many of the articles to gather information concerning my move to Michoacan, and found that it was very helpful.
> before i ask more questions ill just let you guys know a little about me.
> i spent 8 years in the US army then after a stint in virginia, met a girl decided to move to mexico to be with her and get married. packed up as much of my stuff as i could in a big 2009 F150 and a 5X10 trailer and drove on down to Laredo. crossing the border was a lot easier than i thought, maybe i just got lucky but some of the posts i have read about crossing at laredo made it seem like the wild west. that wasnt the case, i got a red light going through, pulled over, filled out the paperwork of the big stuff i had (electronics, my ATV, and furniture) the Aduana looked at my trailer signed the paperwork then it was off to the bank to pay the tax which wasnt much on my estimated 500$ worth of goods. The only problem i had was he forgot to inform me i had to get the permission for my vehicles, so after me and my wifes family drove about 10 miles we hit the checkpoint and they said go to jail or go back and get the papers. turn around and i think 200 dollars later were on our way to Michoacan!
> ...


A number of people have posted about the accelerated process for spouses of Mexican citizens. If I remember correctly you can go directly to the new equivalent of FM2 but you might not want to until you get car and trailer resolved. Also there are restrictions on leaving the country. I'd probably suggest that you go to "no inmigrato/FM3" as takes pressure off the 180 days for your truck. You will not be able to nationalize till 2019 and tough even then so I would drive until ready to sell/get "FM2" and even then you will need to sell in the US and buy a Mexican car. The trailer question is really whether it is included in the car permit. You were supposed to get a combined permit which means that you need drive it out and sell in the US. I have heard instances where not on the permit which gives some other options. As to the ATV, it really varies by use and location. In San Miguel, they now require a license if used on city streets. Where we live, our Honda 500 is used off road so not an issue.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The truck and trailer are temporarily imported as a 'unit' and the truck may not leave Mexico without the trailer. Therefore, neither can be sold in Mexico, and the owner has signed a bond to that effect. Once on an 'inmigrante' (old FM2) visa, the husband may keep the truck, so long as he is not working in Mexico. In two years, he may apply for either 'inmigrado' or naturalization, but the truck and trailer must be removed from Mexico. In any event, he is cautioned to never, ever allow a Mexican to drive the vehicle without him in the passenger seat. His wife may drive it, but should have proof of marriage in the glove compartment at all times to avoid confiscation of the truck.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As usual, RV ****** is correct; however, my point about trailer is that I know of instances where trailer not on the permit for a number of reasons.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Camping trailers have a separate permit; cargo trailers are tied to the tow vehicle.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

as always very informative and thanks for the info
the trailer, truck and atv are all on my permission so i guess im stuck keeping the trailer until my wife decides to go to the border to do some shopping then i would be able to sell it i guess.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought a 16ft trailer and had it nationalized before I crossed the border. I thought I would sell it once I completed the trip. I got a household visa for the furniture etc that I brought. At the border I was taxed again, it was that or turn around. I had the trailer for sale for about 6 months but cargo trailers aren't in demand. I ended up taking the trailer back to Texas and sold it. Even though there were some problems it was the most economical way to get the stuff here.


----------

